# Auger Shovel



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

It appears that the Ames Union True Temper Trailblazer Auger Snow Shovel has been discontinued by my fruitless search for one today on the internet and visits to both Home Depot and Lowes locally. Does anybody know of a dealer who may have this item in stock? It is definitely a niche item that serves a small (and obviously unpopular) purpose. Any information in locating one would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

you can drool over mine if u like


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

mysteryman;871868 said:


> It appears that the Ames Union True Temper Trailblazer Auger Snow Shovel has been discontinued by my fruitless search for one today on the internet and visits to both Home Depot and Lowes locally. Does anybody know of a dealer who may have this item in stock? It is definitely a niche item that serves a small (and obviously unpopular) purpose. Any information in locating one would be appreciated. Thank you.


Last year I saw them at Tractor Supply, maybe they have some old stock. Good luck


----------

